# problem with plastisol transfer



## justkaran (Mar 5, 2011)

I am facing trouble with plastisol transfers.. I am able to fuse the transfer well onto the garment, but after a wash or two, the print begins to crack and chip off!!

My supplier says that he is curing the transfers well and is also applying adhesive after applying the inks.. but still the problem persists. I press at 320 degrees for 8 seconds with 45lbs/cms pressure!!

Are these parameters right?? If yes, then what else can be the reason for the transfers chipping off after a wash or two??


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Could be your heat press. You might not have even temperature throughout the entire upper platen. Do you have a temperature gun or probe to test it? Cold spots will prevent a good press.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Sounds like the temperature is too low. We recommend 385 on most plastisol designs.


----------



## justkaran (Mar 5, 2011)

thanks guys!!
can u tell me should plastisol transfers be hot peeled or cold peeled?? and ideally what inks shall serve for making the most robust transfers?? also ideally how much curing is ideal??


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

justkaran said:


> thanks guys!!
> can u tell me should plastisol transfers be hot peeled or cold peeled?? and ideally what inks shall serve for making the most robust transfers?? also ideally how much curing is ideal??


Hot peel transfers will give you a more realistic screen printed feel. Cold peel with give you a more opaque print but will feel kind of rubbery.

Are you trying to make your own? I can't help you with technique. Hopefully others will chime in.


----------



## justkaran (Mar 5, 2011)

well thanks for the info joe.. no i am not trying to make my own transfers.. i just press them in my workshop and get the transfers from elsewhere.. but i seeked the info abt inks and curing so that i can instruct my supplier abt this


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

justkaran said:


> I am facing trouble with plastisol transfers.. I am able to fuse the transfer well onto the garment, but after a wash or two, the print begins to crack and chip off!!
> 
> My supplier says that he is curing the transfers well and is also applying adhesive after applying the inks.. but still the problem persists. I press at 320 degrees for 8 seconds with 45lbs/cms pressure!!
> 
> Are these parameters right?? If yes, then what else can be the reason for the transfers chipping off after a wash or two??


I would try 350 for 8 seconds. Plastisol needs to reach 325 minimum throughout to cure. If he is applying powder, then you can probably go 325 for 8 seconds if your press is actually at 325 degrees. You'd have to test it to be sure.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t176601.html


----------



## franktheprinter (Oct 5, 2008)

justkaran said:


> I am facing trouble with plastisol transfers.. I am able to fuse the transfer well onto the garment, but after a wash or two, the print begins to crack and chip off!!
> 
> My supplier says that he is curing the transfers well and is also applying adhesive after applying the inks.. but still the problem persists. I press at 320 degrees for 8 seconds with 45lbs/cms pressure!!
> 
> Are these parameters right?? If yes, then what else can be the reason for the transfers chipping off after a wash or two??


Hi Karen. Your transfer supplier shouldve been able to supply you with the correct parameters. It definitely depends on what inks they use as well as 
the thickness of the ink.... most companies reccomend 375 for 6-8 seconds with firm pressure...
the 320 temp you used is definitely low from my experience....


----------



## justkaran (Mar 5, 2011)

yeah.. you are right friend.. reading a lot of posts here i seem to have come to the same conclusion.. well, apart from the temp thing, the press may be having a cold spot,etc.. can there be any other issue as well??


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

franktheprinter said:


> most companies reccomend 375 for 6-8 seconds with firm pressure...


Yeah, why do they recommend such a high temp? Not all companies do, but you're right, most do. Is it because of additives, fears of Chinese presses, just because everyone else is recommends it? 

Years ago I worked for a company that printed transfers and we pressed everything at 350 and they stuck just fine. Recently when having problems with some transfers I called the company and was told to drop my press temp to 350 because the recommended 375 was too hot. Made me wonder why they recommended 375 in the first place.


----------



## PTCo (Dec 22, 2011)

You could also try test strips to check your platen temperature. These are a less expensive option and have fine accuracy. By spreading out a number of strips for your test you can see if there are any cold spots that could be causing issues.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Sounds like you are dealing with a supplier that does not know what they are doing....Might be an idea to find a supplier that does......


----------



## justkaran (Mar 5, 2011)

royster13 said:


> Sounds like you are dealing with a supplier that does not know what they are doing....Might be an idea to find a supplier that does......


you are right actually.. here in India U HAVE TO FEND FOR YOURSELF.. cant really help it :|


----------



## hoperaiser (Sep 26, 2014)

splathead said:


> Hot peel transfers will give you a more realistic screen printed feel. Cold peel with give you a more opaque print but will feel kind of rubbery.
> 
> Are you trying to make your own? I can't help you with technique. Hopefully others will chime in.


Joe, I'm trying to make my own transfers and could really use some advise. Thanks!


----------



## vickybrow (Sep 26, 2014)

Problems with you tools before apply all of them check and clear everything after that it will be completed. One a day i was working with my team urgent our product going to bad result when i call inspector he check it and said me something stop you main process open wash it. I do that after it's work properly. 


___________________________
shinersoft.net
search engine optimization seo


----------



## iamchu15 (Jan 29, 2013)

I recommend 375 for about 10 secs. Pre press shirt 1st. for about 5 secs.


----------



## franktheprinter (Oct 5, 2008)

wormil said:


> Yeah, why do they recommend such a high temp? Not all companies do, but you're right, most do. Is it because of additives, fears of Chinese presses, just because everyone else is recommends it?
> 
> Years ago I worked for a company that printed transfers and we pressed everything at 350 and they stuck just fine. Recently when having problems with some transfers I called the company and was told to drop my press temp to 350 because the recommended 375 was too hot. Made me wonder why they recommended 375 in the first place.


Hi Rick. I can tell you from my experience that yes the temps have been going up and its because 
of the additives ink maufacturers are now using to combat new things that the shirt manufacturers are doing... that is they are going to using cheaper dyes for coloring which although it reduces their bottom line it also makes it harder to avoid problems such as dye migration and unstableness of the dyes... this means the ink companies must now "add" stabilizers and also make it phalate-free to comply with newer/tougher environmental laws and they are now adding reducer to make the ink flow good and more customer friendly... well these "additives" and other changes are raising the cure point of the ink

Over the years.. we've gone from recommending 350
to 375...for our standard plastisols to now 385 for our more specialized inks like glitter inks and pearlized inks.


----------



## Dad (Nov 18, 2006)

I think most have hit the mark for you. You are to low on your temp in my opinion. My company I buy from recommends 350 @ 7/8 seconds. My press doesn't like that on these transfers. I went to 375 for 7/8 seconds and peeled hot. Dang some of the ink raised when I pulled the backing. I then pressed one at 375 and and when I lift my platen I run my hand back and forth over the transfer approximately 3/4 inches above the transfer for about 3/4 seconds. Then I slowly pull the transfer. It works great for me and doesn't wash out or crack. Something you might want to try if you are still having problems.


----------

